# Moving to California



## Mmisiek (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am just about to move to El Dorado Hills CA. One of the things I wonder about it how long I can drive there on my Polish driving licence.
Regards


----------



## SilversMiller (Jul 11, 2011)

Mmisiek said:


> Hi,
> I am just about to move to El Dorado Hills CA. One of the things I wonder about it how long I can drive there on my Polish driving licence.
> Regards


Welcome Mmisiek, I'm sure someone here on the forum will properly answer your question, but I'm sure that it depends ion whether you are coming to CA permanently, working, owning a vehicle right away, etc. My fiance' was here in the states on a visitor's visa, traveling back & forth for awhile before getting his work visa. Although he was able to use his UK license, to buy a vehicle, register the car and get auto insurance, he paid quite a bit more money to be insured using his UK driver's license here in the states. So I believe it would be much cheaper for an immigrant to get his license changed over for insurance purposes. You can also apply for a California Identification Card right away (while you study up for the driving test), that way you have a local picture ID to use as personal verification for banking, etc. I hope this helps. Welcome to California...(or paradise as it's been called on occassion)! :car:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the official page for those New to California on the DMV (dept. of motor vehicles) website: Information For Persons New To California

I haven't checked recently, but normally if you're coming to CA (or most other states) as a resident, you are supposed to apply for a new license within 30 days. If you're here on a temporary basis, your license from back home is usually valid for up to a year.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> This is the official page for those New to California on the DMV (dept. of motor vehicles) website: Information For Persons New To California
> 
> I haven't checked recently, but normally if you're coming to CA (or most other states) as a resident, you are supposed to apply for a new license within 30 days. If you're here on a temporary basis, your license from back home is usually valid for up to a year.
> Cheers,
> Bev


California allows ten days grace after becoming a resident.


----------



## Mmisiek (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you guys for all replays.

I think I will become resident after 183 days in CA meaning that I can use the driving licence at least for 6 months. But in fact I will be there on L1A visa which indicates that I am interested to work for longer period.
I think I should get CA driving licence as soon as possible but for some time I should be safe with current one.
I have read somewhere that with other country driving licence my insurance for car might be higher, I am not sure about that yet.

Regards


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be careful - the state of California may not see things that way. The 183 day rule is not generally accepted in much of the US. Can't say specifically for California, but you play the game and you take your chances.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mmisiek said:


> Thank you guys for all replays.
> 
> I think I will become resident after 183 days in CA meaning that I can use the driving licence at least for 6 months. But in fact I will be there on L1A visa which indicates that I am interested to work for longer period.
> I think I should get CA driving licence as soon as possible but for some time I should be safe with current one.
> ...


You have TEN days from taking up residence in CA to get your license. The DMV website Bev posted allows you acces to all the details. Let us know when you have specific questions. Your 183 days come into play when it comes to center of life and taxation.
You will find it not more expensive but virtually impossible to insure a vehicle without local drivers license not to mention that you must show proof of insurance to register the vehicle.


----------



## Mmisiek (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, it means that untill I would have CA driver licence I can only have rented cars but not registered on my name.
Thank you very much. It sets certain priorities


----------



## Mmisiek (Dec 4, 2011)

For sake of argument DMV says: "If you become a California resident, you must get a California driver license within 10 days. Residency is established by voting in a California election, paying resident tuition, filing for a homeowner’s property tax exemption, or any other privilege or benefit not ordinarily extended to nonresidents."
So if I move on L1A visa to CA I wonder which of conditions for being resident I fulfill


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mmisiek said:


> For sake of argument DMV says: "If you become a California resident, you must get a California driver license within 10 days. Residency is established by voting in a California election, paying resident tuition, filing for a homeowner’s property tax exemption, or any other privilege or benefit not ordinarily extended to nonresidents."
> So if I move on L1A visa to CA I wonder which of conditions for being resident I fulfill


Resident and residency (which noone understands as it is British). You are considered a resident once you cross the border with your visa in your hand. It is a long way from your L1 to a US passport aka residency:>)


----------



## Mmisiek (Dec 4, 2011)

Great, thanks for clarification. 

Oxford Dictionary:

Resident - noun, a person who lives somewhere permanently or on a long-term basis: it was a beautiful hamlet with just 100 residents

Residency - noun (plural residencies) [mass noun] the fact of living in a place:
a government ruling confirmed the returning refugees' right to residency


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mmisiek said:


> Great, thanks for clarification.
> 
> Oxford Dictionary:
> 
> ...


CA DMV does not give a hoot about Oxford Dictionary or your sense of humor. Let us know how much your ticket was when you got pulled over and had no valid DL:>)


----------

